# e/m auditing for Cancer Center



## rthames052006 (Jul 4, 2010)

Is there anyone out there who does em auditing for Cancer Centers?  I am going to be starting this and wanted to get some feedback on helpful tips, websites...  This is a new area of e/m auditing for me and I'm not all that familiar with some of the terminology.  

Can you provide me any tips or sites or books I can purchase to help ease my transition.

Thanks,


----------

